# Invitation to make some money and help a local club.



## TeamWinker (Nov 12, 2008)

The shoot is tomorrow, don't miss out we have about 10 pre-registers and I expect a few walk-ons, 1st place is about $200 and I'm paying more than 1/2 the field so come on down!!


----------

